# Cattle and Records



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New $ records could be topped this week.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_prices_could_break_records_this_week_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been looking for the $1.30 price for fats to make a come back.

The packers claim to be working close to red ink right now. I have not pity for them, nor do I care or believe what comes out of their mouths.

Over a two week period this past summer retail meat prices set 8 new record highs. During that same period the price the farmer received kept dropping. Packers were setting record prices, farmers were paying record prices for corn/feed and being paid less for their live cattle.

The beef shortage has finally hit home. It is a reality now. Those of us who suffered through the hard times and high feed prices may reap some reward.

Does not hurt as much to fill the creep feeder when you are pretty much assured to get a good price when it is time to sell.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Fats sold for $1.30 and $1.31 late this week.

$1.31 is a new record. Spring futures look good.

It is a good time to have a few head of cattle. Not a good time to try and buy into the cattle business. Momma cows and cow/calf pairs are sky high. I can not see how a person can make money paying $2,000 for a bred cow.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Its odd, prices around here have been stagant all year. Steer price has gone between .90 and 1.15 since jan. Had a hard time buying a bull this fall but mostly cause I waited too late to start looking. I bought some springing heifers (herefords) this morning for 800 and 2 bred cow/heifer calf pairs from another old guy for 1400 each.


----------

